# FMA training with a Gladius Sword



## RevDogo (Jul 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/user/RevDogo


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 28, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## RevDogo (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you for fixing it.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 28, 2011)

You guys are either very short or those gladius are very long.


----------



## billc (Jul 28, 2011)

From a blade use perspective, striking using that drill is more of a stick drill than a blade drill.  Just saying.  Also, yeah, I thought the gladius was shorter but didn't the romans also have a longer version for guys on horses?


----------



## RevDogo (Jul 28, 2011)

:jediduel: i am 5'6".


----------



## RevDogo (Jul 28, 2011)

billcihak said:


> From a blade use perspective, striking using that drill is more of a stick drill than a blade drill.  Just saying.  Also, yeah, I thought the gladius was shorter but didn't the romans also have a longer version for guys on horses?



I learned it as an Arnis drill, however each count can be a strike or slash.


----------



## geezer (Jul 28, 2011)

This looks more like Escrima with gladius to me...

http://www.wingtsunwelt.com/videos/escrima/escrima_06.mpg


----------



## Blindside (Jul 28, 2011)

billcihak said:


> From a blade use perspective, striking using that drill is more of a stick drill than a blade drill.  Just saying.  Also, yeah, I thought the gladius was shorter but didn't the romans also have a longer version for guys on horses?


 That was called a "spatha."


----------



## RevDogo (Jul 28, 2011)

geezer said:


> This looks more like Escrima with gladius to me...http://www.wingtsunwelt.com/videos/escrima/escrima_06.mpg


I don't know what that was but it wasn't anything I do.


----------



## geezer (Jul 28, 2011)

RevDogo said:


> I don't know what that was but it wasn't anything I do.



That was a clip of the British Escrima master and European historical weapons expert Bill Newman from the EWTO website. I know of Master Bill through some mutual acquaintances in Wing Chun and Escrima.


----------



## RevDogo (Jul 29, 2011)

I cant say i really know what Eskrima is considering I don't practice that. However this is Modern Arnis:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes, looks like you were doing a combination of the six and ten count. Keep having fun and thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## RevDogo (Jul 30, 2011)

I will post some Pangamut videos soon.Thanks for your comments everyone.


----------



## lklawson (Aug 11, 2011)

OK, I'm a little late on this one.  Sorry.

There were several different lengths of gladius, the long dagger called a pugio , the hispania, the sica, and a some others.  Remember, Roman culture was around a long time and they conquered and absorbed other cultures including their weapons.  While the gladius is associated commonly with the Roman Legions and Gladiators, there was just a whole spank'n lot more that we often forget about.

The thing about the Galdius is, it is a short-to-medium double edged, broad bladed sword with more-or-less straight edges that comes to a point, and has no cross-guard to speak of.  It is among the most basic and simple to make types of sword/large-knife and examples of it are found in every culture dating back to the Bronze Age.  I own a bronze dagger/short-sword from Luristan which follows the basic form above.  The Baylonians, Medes, Persians, Egyptians, and Israelites all used broze swords of the same basic pattern.  You can see the same pattern repeated in the Cinqueada, Qama, Kindjal, and the Arkansas Toothpick, and, obviously, similar Philippine weapons exist. 

So it doesn't surprise me that a FMA guy might pick up a Gladius and go, "hey, I know how to use this."  In the same way I wouldn't find it a bit odd for a Roman Legionary (magically transported through time) to pick up a straight bladed Kris and go, "Ego gnovi quam ad usuus hic." (well, you didn't expect him to speak English did you?  

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 11, 2011)

lklawson said:


> So it doesn't surprise me that a FMA guy might pick up a Gladius and go, "hey, I know how to use this."  In the same way I wouldn't find it a bit odd for a Roman Legionary (magically transported through time) to pick up a straight bladed Kris and go, "Ego gnovi quam ad usuus hic." (well, you didn't expect him to speak English did you?



Yes, I would.  No half-rate magical transportation spells that don't include language translation accepted around here!  We got enough babblers...  If you're going to bring me a legionary, he better be able to talk to me!


----------



## kegage (Aug 11, 2011)

jks9199 said:


> Yes, I would. No half-rate magical transportation spells that don't include language translation accepted around here! We got enough babblers... If you're going to bring me a legionary, he better be able to talk to me!



But, he would come through time. Immediately conquer you, and force you to adapt to his language.


----------

